# مذكرات وكتب هامه لهندسه الطياران



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو أن تعود هذه الكتب والمذكرات بالفائدة على الإخوة العاملين والدارسين في مجال هندسة صيانة الطائرات.


Aircraft Basic Electric Course

http://www.4shared.com/file/75093230...ic_Course.html

[FONT=&quot]Aircraft Basic Instruments Course[/FONT]
http://www.4shared.com/file/75156751...ts_Course.html


Aircraft Electrical Systems (Pallett)

http://www.4shared.com/file/72858271..._Pallett_.html
Aircraft Instrument Systems

http://www.4shared.com/file/75090594...t_Systems.html
Aircraft Radio Systems

http://www.4shared.com/file/74194739...o_Systems.html

Aircraft Wiring Installation

http://www.4shared.com/file/74185087...tallation.html

Aircraft Workshop Practices

http://www.4shared.com/file/74813975...Practices.html

Automatic Flight Control (Pallett)

http://www.4shared.com/file/72706648..._Pallett_.html

BASIC AIRCRAFT ENGINEERING PRACTICES

http://www.4shared.com/file/72704591...PRACTICES.html

BASIC AIRFRAME AND POWER PLANT COURSE

http://www.4shared.com/file/74498189...NT_COURSE.html

Motors & Generators (Made Simple)

http://www.4shared.com/file/72705169...e_Simple_.html

Theory of Flight & Autopilot

http://www.4shared.com/file/74300463...Autopilot.html

Powerplant Handbook

http://www.4shared.com/file/78818013..._Handbook.html.

Aircraft Instruments (Pallett)

http://www.4shared.com/file/84511692..._Pallett_.html
Aircraft Basic Electric Licence Questions

http://www.4shared.com/file/74811451...Questions.html

Aircraft Basic Engineer's License Questions (FAA)

http://www.4shared.com/file/75089845...ons__FAA_.html

Aircraft Instrument Systems

http://www.4shared.com/file/75090594...t_Systems.html

Electrical & Electronic Laws & Circuits

http://www.4shared.com/file/72859291..._Circuits.html

Electricity and Electronics for Aerospace Vehicles

http://www.4shared.com/file/74290113..._Vehicles.html

Electronics & Digital Techniques Course Notes

http://www.4shared.com/file/75158432...rse_Notes.html

Troubleshooting Electronic Circuits (Notes)

http://www.4shared.com/file/75254472...s__Notes_.html

Troubleshooting pump problems (Powerpoint Presentation)

http://www.4shared.com/file/74498762...entation_.html

Aircraft Instruments Essay Questions

http://www.4shared.com/file/84617105...Questions.html​


----------



## moroco (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مجموعة رائعة أخي 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الفاضل.300000000000000000000000


----------



## احمد نجيب احمد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ممتاز بس مفيش كتب عربي لمبتديء


----------



## fares_dance (5 فبراير 2010)

لا يشــــكر الله من لا يشـــكر النــــاس 

لو كل جارحة في لها لهفة ثني عليكم بما اوليتم من حسن لكان مازاد شكري إذا شكرت به إليكم أبلغ في الأحساس والمن ولا تنسوا الدعاء


----------



## offsee (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يامحترم لقد افدتنا و نتمنى ان تكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sarabib (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه الجهوذ


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير
وجاري التحميل


----------



## كمال عبدالرحمن22 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو اضافه مرجع (A/c fuel system)


----------

